# packing the 82' ruck



## JRH93 (10 Oct 2012)

The search buttons been temporarily disabled, so I cant tell if this is already a topic. ??? ???

Does anyone have good information on how to properly wear and pack the rucksack? 
-in the main sleeping bag; do i pack the liner, ground sheet and ranger blanket in the 2 sleeping bags then put it into the valise?
-^^^ if that's the proper way, how do you stop it from getting to wide that it goes past the end frame?
-how do you set it up so your back is touching the actual back rest and not slouching in the middle?

any tips/pics/videos of the trade would greatly be appreciated

And as I said before, sorry if this is already a topic


----------



## MikeL (10 Oct 2012)

Browse around the equipment forum,  there are some 64 Pat/Jump Ruck topics.  Also CP Gear probably has some assembling intructions on their site.

As for what goes into the valaise..  pack what you want if you want two sleeping bags,  pack two,  if you want ranger blanket pack it.   The valaise will be wider then the frame(64 frame isn't very wide).  I never had any issues with it(valaise)being too wide,  but if you want to,  you can get a A7A strap and wrap it around horizantaly to compress it.

It's a rucksack.. it's pretty simple.  Also your profile states you are a Pte(R) sworn in last month.. maybe you should hold off on buying kit until you are atleast qualified in your trade.  Don't expect to be able to wear the jump ruck on BMQ.


----------



## JRH93 (10 Oct 2012)

skeletor I'm talking about the main rucksack that doesn't have cadpat on it, as i was issued kit for my bmq and I'm figuring out how to pack it as i was the last in my unit to be kitted out. I don't plan on buying anything just want to assemble what was given.


----------



## MikeL (10 Oct 2012)

You have the 82 pattern (wire frame) rucksack then.  Google might be able to come up with the assembly instructions.  Been years since I've had that ruck,  I just remember it having para/550cord holding the bag to the frame.  As for what goes into the valaise,  just throw in what your course staff want,  if they want one sleeping bag with liner,  and ground sheet then put that into the valaise.  The valaise will be wider then the frame,  that is normal.  When is your next parade night?  I'm sure they can sort you out with regards to assembling the ruck.


----------



## MikeL (10 Oct 2012)

JRH93 said:
			
		

> -in the main sleeping bag; do i pack the liner, ground sheet and ranger blanket in the 2 sleeping bags then put it into the valise?



Stuff the bivvy bag into the valaise,  then stuff your sleeping bag(with liner attached) into the valaise/bivvy. You can throw the ranger blanket into the sleeping bag,  or just stuff it on top. Close the bivvy bag up,  try to get as much air as you can out.  Ground sheet goes on top of the bivvybag and cinch up the valaise.



			
				JRH93 said:
			
		

> how do you stop it from getting to wide that it goes past the end frame?



You don't,  it will be wider then the frame(bottem part isn't very wide)


----------



## JRH93 (10 Oct 2012)

Thanks for the clarification Skeletor, I feel it bouncing and the weight shifting and as you can tell from my massive sleeping bag I'm sure that has something to do with it. Maybe that is normal I'm not sure.


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Oct 2012)

That valise can get cinched up tighter than that.  So can the air mattress.  Really reef on the strings (just don't break the D-rings).


----------



## genesis98 (13 Oct 2012)

Probably just personal preference but, always make sure the strings are in twards the frame aswell, prevents them from getting snagged on things when your humping through the bush.


----------



## fraserdw (13 Oct 2012)

genesis98 said:
			
		

> Probably just personal preference but, always make sure the strings are in twards the frame aswell, prevents them from getting snagged on things when your humping through the bush.



That is SOP in every Infantry and Artillery unit I have served in!  Both with the 82 pack and with the 64 pack when it was general issue.


----------



## Shamrock (14 Oct 2012)

The straps connecting the valise to the ruck should have three points of contact - one through the little green loop, once through the frame at the base of the bag, and once again through the little loops at the base of the frame.  When they're done up, the little houses should point down so the dude behind you can tighten your load for you.

Packing the valise, remember to line it with a big old garbage bag - nothing's waterproof.  I prefer to separate my sleeping bag (s) and liner, and then ram them down all the way to the bottom in the reverse order I'll be taking them out.  So, liner, sleeping bag, bivy bag, ground sheet.  When you're closing it up, those D-rings on the side should be touching.  Kneel on it if you have to.

When attaching it to the ruck, the valise should open left and the strings placed against the frame; the handle on the valise should be straight.

Never pack your ruck to capacity - all that space ain't yours.  You'll have to carry food, water, and ammunition.


----------



## fraserdw (14 Oct 2012)

And picks, shovel, share LAV tires.....


----------



## JRH93 (29 Oct 2012)

thanks all for the advice and clarification. It was sorted out on bmq by my sect comd after I broke one of the d rings. :facepalm:

Jacob


----------



## SuperbusServitium (19 Nov 2012)

Now you've had a chance to do it the hard way: How's the ruck treating you? It's kinda suprising what you can cram in there, eh?


----------



## Nfld Sapper (19 Nov 2012)

That's nothing when we had the 82 pattern webbing, we would cram lots of stuff into the butt pack....


----------



## JRH93 (3 Jan 2013)

shes treating me well, I wont have it for too long, our units being sized for the new ruck sacks. Are those any better then the 84 series?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Jan 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> That's nothing when we had the 82 pattern webbing, we would cram lots of stuff into the butt pack....



True that.  I used to use a spare utility pouch on the back of the yoke in warm weather, and one on the belt as well and I'd be able to fit everything else I needed in a helmet bag and the valise.

I'd be able to live out of the webbing for the most part in warm weather.  Good piece of kit that way.


----------



## Bluebulldog (3 Jan 2013)

JRH93 said:
			
		

> shes treating me well, I wont have it for too long, our units being sized for the new ruck sacks. Are those any better then the 84 series?



Check the equipment threads on here. Some folks love them, some hate them. It's a matter of preference really. The "new" rucks, sure seem to be able to carry a lot more kit........good / bad thing there. I'm a wee bit old school, and still love the old frame and bag ruck myself.

If you're still on training, hope that you don't get yours until after your done BMQ-L. The new ruck is nice, and you'll be able to lug it for miles, but the internal compression sack for the sleeping system really sucks when you really just need to jam it in a valise and go, without having to spend extra time kneeling on the sack and snugging the straps down before stuffing in it's convenient compartment. Kind of inconvenient for those middle of the night stand-to's. Most guys I found just abandoned the darn thing until after the course was done.


----------



## hotbarrelunload (6 Jan 2013)

Bah the new ruck is terrible. Too big, too heavy empty. I fought the system to keep my sweet 64 system I had.
And takes too long to pack up if you need to bug out.
I miss the webbing too. That butt pack and two utility pouches where boss.


----------



## hunterphfr (10 Feb 2013)

I found the best way to pack the '82 pattern ruck was in the back of the closet where it wasn't in the way. While it may have been useable for camping, I found it to be very difficult for service use. I was very grateful that I didn't have to use it for too long and that we were allowed to use our '64 pattern (Forest Gump style) jump rucks in 1 PPCLI.


----------

